# New here and looking for advice



## TT CC (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone, 

New to this Forum and Forums in general. Just sold my MX5 and looking to get into a MK1 TT 225

Any suggestions / things to look out for other than the obvious [Quattro working, belts done, screen pixels]
Also any particularly desirable options other than the baseball seats? 

Also if you have one for sale.....


Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important.
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now. Excluding N.I.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## TT CC (9 mo ago)

Thanks, that's really helpful, definitely some things to think about! 







Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


----------



## AdsTT1563 (11 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Adding onto that check the arms that hold the back wheels upright. Because if they go the wheels can fold in on you. Can’t remember what they are called but Iam sure hoggy knows what Iam on about 👍🏻
welcome and enjoy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AdsTT1563 said:


> Adding onto that check the arms that hold the back wheels upright. Because if they go the wheels can fold in on you. Can’t remember what they are called but Iam sure hoggy knows what Iam on about 👍🏻
> welcome and enjoy


Hi, Rear tie bars are known to corrode & break but should really be noted on an MOT before that happens, so worth checking.
Hoggy.


----------

